

Unit testing is for lazy people - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/unit-testing-is-for-lazy-people/swizec/3752

======
3wetwetw
And we're proud of it! It's lazy to do things right first and lazy not to want
to fight with our code, seeking out bugs. BTW, Unit Testing is getting even
lazier with Typemock Isolator V7 (<http://www.typemock.com/isolator-v7>). It's
finding the bugs for you, so you don't have to waste 2 hours hunting around.

